# Fried pickles



## Birdy (Mar 20, 2009)

Are very very very delicious.


I'm so bored lately. And no more computer unless it's a friends, my teachers or the libraries.
And my mothafuckin rat died dude =(
R.I.P. Cyclops Matthew Hubrid I
Not sure why he died.

Anyways how is everyone?

Oh man I was at the mall last week and a rent a cop came up to me and bitched at me for sitting down out front and it's not like I was doing anything wrong. I had a pack of cigarettes in my hand and then he threatened to have me arrested for smoking. It was crazy dude.


----------

